# لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2008)

سؤال يحيرنى كثيراً

الله خلق آدم وحواء على كوكب الأرض وكانت جنة فى وقتها 
كانت قارة واحدة وبقية الارض محيط 

الله رغب فى اختبار مدى طاعة آدم وحواء له فاوجد شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وطلب منهم عدم الاكل من ثمار هذة الشجرة (هذا اختبار لمدى طاعة آدم وحواء)
واوجد الله الشيطان ليعرف هل هم سيسمعون كلام الله حتى لو تم التأثير عليهم من قبل الشيطان

وآدم وحواء لم يسمعو كلام الله واكلو من هذة الشجرة
ومن المنطقى انهم لم يسمعو الكلام بالتالى يجب معاقبتهم وهذا ما حدث
النقطة التى لا استطيع فهمها 
آدم وحواء لم يسمعو الكلام ويجب عليهم العقاب , لماذا كل البشر يتحملون نفس عقاب آدم وحواء ؟
هل الخطـأ الذى وقعو فية هو جين وراثى ينتقل الى كل الكائنات البشرية حتى نهاية العالم ؟
الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء هم عجينة جديدة يمكن تربيتها على اخلاق معينة على ان يسمعو الكلام لماذا بمجرد ولادتهم يصبحو مذنبين بخطية آدم وحواء ؟؟

سؤال لتوضيح السؤال السابق
عندما يخطأ اطفالنا , هل نرمى بهم خارجا فى الشارع لانهم اخطأوه ام الافضل ان ندربهم على عدم تكرار هذا الخطأ مرة آخرى 
وماذا ستكون النتيجة عندما نخرجهم خارجا سيكونون اسوء من ما كانو علية 
بدل ان يرتكبو خطأ واحد سيرتكبون الكثير من الأخطاء


----------



## enass (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*اخي
اصراحة اسئلة جميلة وعميقة (بالنسبة لي) سأحاول ان افكر بها
ولكن حاليا اسمح لي ان اجيبك على سؤال معين:*

تقول: عندما يخطأ اطفالنا , هل نرمى بهم خارجا فى الشارع لانهم اخطأوه ام الافضل ان ندربهم على عدم تكرار هذا الخطأ مرة آخرى 
وماذا ستكون النتيجة عندما نخرجهم خارجا سيكونون اسوء من ما كانو علية 
بدل ان يرتكبو خطأ واحد سيرتكبون الكثير من الأخطاء

*لا اخي لا نرميهم ولكن نعاقبهم ونبقي اعيننا عليهم بنفس الوقت
الله لم ولن يتركنا فهو معنا دائما...*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اختى ايناس
اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد



> لا اخي لا نرميهم ولكن نعاقبهم ونبقي اعيننا عليهم بنفس الوقت



اذا كان الله يرانا لماذا يسمح بالقتل والناس التى تموت جوعا فى الصومال 
والذين يموتوت فى الحوادث المختلفة وفى الحروب 

بالطبع السبب هو البشر, اليس هذا يؤكد ان عندما تركنا الله فى العالم زدنا سوء ؟
الخطية الاولى كانت عدم سماع كلام الله واكلنا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
النتيجة الان ماذا حدث عندما تركنا الله فى العالم ؟ قتلنا بعضنا البعض, واصبحنا نفعل شرور اكبر بمقدار مئات المرات من مجرد عدم سماع كلام الرب


----------



## Raymond (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alkhateyah_al2asleyah/alkhateyah_al2asleyah.htm

اقرا هذا الكتاب


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز  ExtreemFXTrader
من الواضح ان معلوماتك غير موثقة كتابيا بالنسبة للخطيئة و عقابها
الله لا يعاقب البشرية فقط لان ادم اخطأ, الله اعدل من هذا بكثير فالله يعاقب كل شخص بحسب خطيئته, فكل من يخطئ يعاقب و الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا ان الكل خطاة و يستحقون عقاب الخطيئة التي هي موت
فالانسان الذي لا يخطئ (بالرغم من عدم وجوده) لا يعاقب

لكن لا اعرف ما سبب الاهتمام بالخطيئة و الرب اوجد الحل منها في المسيح يسوع؟

رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 23 
لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.


----------



## enass (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اختى ايناس
> اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد
> 
> 
> ...



*اخي من غير المعقول ان تكون الدنيا كالملكوت حيث الناس
هناك لا ي بكون ولا يشعرون بالم
فهذه هي الحياة كلها تجارب تصب في صلب الايمان
فالله يريد ان يجربنا دائما
وانا وانت وجميعنا في لحظات نسال هذه الاسئلة
التي لا نرى احيانا لها حكمة كموت طفل صغير او كما قلت كالحروبات
ولكن اظن ان الرب يريد ان يجربنا لكي نستحق ملكوته*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اخى روك


> من الواضح ان معلوماتك غير موثقة كتابيا بالنسبة للخطيئة و عقابها
> الله لا يعاقب البشرية فقط لان ادم اخطأ, الله اعدل من هذا بكثير فالله يعاقب كل شخص بحسب خطيئته, فكل من يخطئ يعاقب و الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا ان الكل خطاة و يستحقون عقاب الخطيئة التي هي موت
> فالانسان الذي لا يخطئ (بالرغم من عدم وجوده) لا يعاقب
> 
> ...


 

اخى العزيز روك
تقصد ان اى انسان فى العالم اذا كان انسان صالح بمعنى انه لا بخطأ (ينفذ كل ما موجود فى الوصايا العشر ) سيذهب الى الجنة, ماذا لو لم يكن يعرف المسيح وكان صالحا هل سيذهب الى الجنة ؟

هل طبيعة الخطية فى الانسان :
1- من لحظة خلقه قبل خروجه من الجنة  ؟
ام
2 - بعد خروجه من الجنة ؟

اذا كانت بعد خروجه من الجنة ساعيد نفس السؤال السابق 
ما هو ذنب الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء بوراثة طبيعة الخطية من آدم وحواء ؟

سؤال آخر فى نفس السياق
اذا كان الله يرغب فى ادخالنا فى هذة التجربة الارضية ويريد منا معرفة الانسان الصالح من الغير صالح, لماذا اوجد آدم فى الجنة من البداية ؟ لماذا لم يوجده على كوكب الارض بشكل مباشر من البداية ؟






> من الواضح ان معلوماتك غير موثقة كتابيا بالنسبة للخطيئة و عقابها


اخى العزيز اعذر جهلى


----------



## enass (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*الصراحة اسال رائعة وتحتاج الى فلسفة وليست الى دين

فيوجد اساله لا احد يستطيع الاجابة عليها
وما يريد ان يعلنه الله لنا قد اعلنه

اخي يوجد ائلة تسالها قد سألتها انا لنفسي من وقت
ولكن بعد ايماني لا ادري كيف اقول لك ولكن كأن الايماني
كفاني كجواب...

انت تقول:
تقصد ان اى انسان فى العالم اذا كان انسان صالح بمعنى انه لا بخطأ (ينفذ كل ما موجود فى الوصايا العشر ) سيذهب الى الجنة, ماذا لو لم يكن يعرف المسيح وكان صالحا هل سيذهب الى الجنة ؟

الرب يسامح على اشياء كثيرة ونحن لا نشك في عدله
يجب ان تؤمن بأن لكل انسان خطه اعدها الله له
ان كان الانسان يعمل بأعمل السيد المسيح فهو بطبيعة الحال مؤمن به
وان لم يكن قد سمع عنه فهذا ليس ذنبه لانه يوجد مناطق وخاصة بالعالم
العربي لا يعملون انه يوجد مسيحيون بالعالم
فهذا ليس ذنبهم واكيد الرب لا ينسى احد واكيد معد لك شخص خطة*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alkhateyah_al2asleyah/alkhateyah_al2asleyah.htm
> 
> اقرا هذا الكتاب


شكرا يا ريمون على المساعدة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> الرب يسامح على اشياء كثيرة ونحن لا نشك في عدله
> يجب ان تؤمن بأن لكل انسان خطه اعدها الله له
> ان كان الانسان يعمل بأعمل السيد المسيح فهو بطبيعة الحال مؤمن به
> وان لم يكن قد سمع عنه فهذا ليس ذنبه لانه يوجد مناطق وخاصة بالعالم
> ...



اختى ايناس 

من لا يتمنى ان يعرف الى اين سيذهب ما بعد الموت 
من لا يحب ان يكون هناك اله عادل يراه ويسمعه, اعتقد لو اى انسان عرف وتأكد بشكل كامل ان الله موجود ويسمعنا ويرانا سيكون محور حياته بالكامل هو خدمة الله وان ينفذ كل كلمة طلبها الله فى الوصايا العشر بشكل كامل.

ولكن المشكلة نحن البشر لا نؤمن الا ما ندركه بحواسنا الخمسة 
لا نؤمن الا ما نراة او نسمعه او نلمسه او نتذوقه 

بعض الناس لا تريد ان تقول انها لديها شك بوجود الله وفى نفس الوقت لا تستطيع ان تقتنع بنسبة 100% ان هناك الله لانها لم تدركه بحواسها الخمسة 
بدليل
كثيرا ما نرى فى الكنائس اشخاص يؤمنون بالله (كيف لا يوجد الله فمن اين نحن اذن) ومسيحيون ويذهبون الى الكنائس بشكل شبة منتظم ولكن افعالهم لا تدل على هذا, 
فاين تكمن المشكلة هنا ؟! اذا كان هذا الشخص مؤمن بالله لماذا لا يتبع كلامه ووصاياة ؟
حسب اعتقادى لان حواسه الخمسة لا تدرك رقيب او لا تدرك ان هناك من يراه فى هذة اللحظة لماذا رغم انه مؤمن ؟! لانه لا يؤمن بداخله (عقله الباطن) بان الله يراة ويسمعه فى هذة اللحظة التى يسب فيها او يرتكب اى خطية, لو ادرك ان الله يراه لن يفعل هذة الخطية 

هل حاولت يوما ان تسرق مدير عملك امامه وهو مسلح ؟ بالطبع لا لماذا لانك تدرك انه يراك ويستطيع ان يعاقبك
فلماذا نسرق ونقتل ونسب امام الله وهو كلى القدرة ؟

اى انسان يتمنى ان الله يكون موجود ويسمعنا 
من لا يحب ان يكون هناك اله عادل فى هذا الكون 


لماذا كل هذة الاسئلة ؟
اخاف ان ادخل فى وهم, اريد فقط الحقيقة لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## enass (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اختى ايناس
> 
> من لا يتمنى ان يعرف الى اين سيذهب ما بعد الموت
> من لا يحب ان يكون هناك اله عادل يراه ويسمعه, اعتقد لو اى انسان عرف وتأكد بشكل كامل ان الله موجود ويسمعنا ويرانا سيكون محور حياته بالكامل هو خدمة الله وان ينفذ كل كلمة طلبها الله فى الوصايا العشر بشكل كامل.
> ...




*شكرا لك على الحوار فأنا متعطشة لهكذا حوار*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> ولكن قل لي لماذا نؤمن بالحب بالغرم من اننا لا نرى؟


لاننا نرى ما نحبه 
لا يمكن انسان يحب انسانة بدون ان يراها 
والحب ينشاء بعد المقابلة وليس من فراغ
وعندما نشعر بالحب فى غياب الحبيبة فهذا نتيجة استرجاع الذكريات او استرجاع صورة الحبيبة 

فى النهاية لا نحب ما لا نراه بل نحب ما نراه وندركه





> *طبعا جميعا ولكن الرب عادل
> مكتوب اطلبو تجدو اقرعو يفتح لكم
> لذلك الرب ينتظر ان نناديه
> العلاقة الروحية بيننا وبين الله علاقة "الصداقة" تلك
> يجب ان تيقننا انه موجود..*


لا اتمنى شىء من هذة الحياة سوى ان ادرك هذة العلاقة الروحانية والتى اخشا ان تكون مجرد وهم او مجرد اعتقاد لا اكثر 

ماذا عن القبائل الموجودة فى المناطق العشوائية من العالم 
ماذا عن المسلمين الذى يصل نسبتهم الى خمس العالم 
ماذا عن البوذيين والهندوس المنتشرين بشكل كبيير جدا فى قارة اسيا
ماذا عن الديانات الغير معروفة والاعتقادات الموجودة فى بقاع العالم المختلفة 

اليس من المفروض ان يكون هناك دين واحد وهو الدين المنزل من عند الله 
لماذا كل هذة الاديان ؟ ولماذل كل هذة التفرعات فى كل من الاديان السماوية الرئيسية ؟ ولماذا لم يتدخل الله حتى لا يضل كل انسان صالح ولا يعرف الطريق ؟

استمتعت اكثر بالحوار معكى اختى العزيزة ايناس 
والحقيقة انى لم اتكلم مع انسانة بهذا المنطق الرائع الذى تملكينه 

لكى منى كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> لا يمكن انسان يحب انسانة بدون ان يراها
> والحب ينشاء بعد المقابلة وليس من فراغ
> وعندما نشعر بالحب فى غياب الحبيبة فهذا نتيجة استرجاع الذكريات او استرجاع صورة الحبيبة
> 
> فى النهاية لا نحب ما لا نراه بل نحب ما نراه وندركه



*الم تقل لي بنفسك انك رأيك ظهورات العذراء بأم عينك و لا تعتقد الا انها حقيقة واقعة و ليست خيالا و لا الاعيب ضوئية او جرافيكس ؟ الم تري هذا بعينك و صدقته ؟
ماذا تريد ان تري اكثر ؟ ام ان الشيطان اضلك و ذهب بك في طريق اللا رجعة و جعلك لا تري اي ادلة علي صدق المسيحية ؟
تناقض نفسك في كل الاحيان و تعاند حتي عقلك الشخصي .. و من لم تقنعه حجج الواقع المرئي لن تقنعه اي حجج ...*




> ماذا عن القبائل الموجودة فى المناطق العشوائية من العالم
> ماذا عن المسلمين الذى يصل نسبتهم الى خمس العالم
> ماذا عن البوذيين والهندوس المنتشرين بشكل كبيير جدا فى قارة اسيا
> ماذا عن الديانات الغير معروفة والاعتقادات الموجودة فى بقاع العالم المختلفة
> ...



*من قال لك ان الله لم يتدخل ؟ الم يصل الانجيل في 600 سنة فقط من مشارق الارض الي مغاربها ؟
و الان في القرن الواحد و العشرين الا يعرف الناس في كل اقطار المسكونة بوجود المسيحية و الانجيل ؟
المفروض ان تسأل لماذا لم يؤمنوا هم بما سمعوا عنه او رأوه لا ان تسأل ماذا فعل الله لانك تعلم تماما ماذا فعل الله .... ّ*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> الم تقل لي بنفسك انك رأيك ظهورات العذراء بأم عينك و لا تعتقد الا انها حقيقة واقعة و ليست خيالا و لا الاعيب ضوئية او جرافيكس ؟ الم تري هذا بعينك و صدقته ؟
> ماذا تريد ان تري اكثر ؟ ام ان الشيطان اضلك و ذهب بك في طريق اللا رجعة و جعلك لا تري اي ادلة علي صدق المسيحية ؟
> تناقض نفسك في كل الاحيان و تعاند حتي عقلك الشخصي .. و من لم تقنعه حجج الواقع المرئي لن تقنعه اي حجج ...


اخى العزيز هذا ما جعلنى فى حيرة 
هناك ما يدل على ان المسيحية على حق ولكن احاول فهم الموضوع ككل ولا استطيع 
ما هى فائدة عملية الصلب ؟ هل للتخلص من طبيعة الخطية التى ولدنا بها ؟
 اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم نرجع الى السؤال الرئيسي :
ما هو ذنب الاجيال التالية لآدم حواء بوراثة طبيعة الخطية ؟


هناك الكثير من العجائب تحدث فى هذا العالم مثل
ظهور المخلوقات الفضائية فى مناطق مختلفة من العالم وتحدثنا عن هذا من قبل وانت شخصيا مقتنع بها, وهناك ادلة كثيرة على وجودها 
لماذا لا يوجد اى  اشارة فى الكتاب المقدس عن وجود مخلوقات ذكية غيرنا فى هذا الكون ؟




> من قال لك ان الله لم يتدخل ؟ الم يصل الانجيل في 600 سنة فقط من مشارق الارض الي مغاربها ؟
> و الان في القرن الواحد و العشرين الا يعرف الناس في كل اقطار المسكونة بوجود المسيحية و الانجيل ؟
> المفروض ان تسأل لماذا لم يؤمنوا هم بما سمعوا عنه او رأوه لا ان تسأل ماذا فعل الله لانك تعلم تماما ماذا فعل الله .... ّ


القرأن وصل من مشارق الارض الى مغاربها ليس هذا مقياس


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اخى العزيز هذا ما جعلنى فى حيرة
> هناك ما يدل على ان المسيحية على حق ولكن احاول فهم الموضوع ككل ولا استطيع
> ما هى فائدة عملية الصلب ؟ هل للتخلص من طبيعة الخطية التى ولدنا بها ؟
> اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم نرجع الى السؤال الرئيسي :
> ...



سأجيبك من اخر سؤال الي اول سؤال

*1- القرأن وصل بالسيف و ليس كانجيلنا .. فوصية المسيح لرسله ان يدخلوا منازل الناس و يبشروهم .. و من لم يقبل منهم .. عليهم فقط ان ينفضوا احذيتهم علي عتبة بيته .. لا ان يقولو له "اسلم تسلم و الا عليك بالجزية و ان لم تفعل فأموالك حلالنا و نسائك جوارينا و رقبتك تجزها سيوفنا" --- > عرفت المقياس يا ابو مقياس ؟

2- عن المخلوقات الفضائية ... لا يستطيع احد في الكون ان يجزم بحقيقتها او بطلانها ..و لنفترض انها حقيقة .. فهل الله اخبرنا في الانجيل عن الزنوج ؟ هل اخبرنا عن الاسيويين ؟ هل اخبرنا عن الديناصورات ؟ الله غير مطالب باخبارنا عن ما خلق ... و حكمة الله لا يستطيع انسان ان يدركها لانها اكبر من عقلنا المحدود

3-انت لم تقرأ الكتاب الذي قلت لك ان تقرأه فأجابة نقطتك الاولي كلها موضحة تماما في الكتاب .. أقرأه*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اخى العزيز ريمون 
لو كانت البداية هى نزولنا على الارض والصالح سيذهب الى الجنة والغير صالح سيذهب الى النار 
هكذا تكون منطقية 
ولكن عندما يقول ان مجرد ان آدم وحواء لم يسمعو الكلام, اصبح من طبيعتهم الخطية وكل الاجيال التالية من طبيعتها الخطية.

اعرف اننا البشر لدينا قدرة عقلية محدودة للغاية مقارنة بحكمة الله خالق الكون 
وليس من السهر ان نعرف ما حكمة الله فيما يفعله 
ولكن فقط احاول ان افهم لكى استطيع ان اؤمن 
لانك لا تستطيع ان تؤمن بم لا تفهمه .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

نعم اتفق معك ان القرأن انتشر بالسيف 

البوذية ايضا منتشرة فى اسيا بكاملها وفى بعض بقاع العالم ولم تنتشر بالسيف رغم انها اقرب الى الفلسفة عن الدين ولا تؤمن ان للانسان حياة آخرى بعد الموت !!

لهذا اقول لك ان الانتشار اعتقاد او دين معين ليس مقياس
لان المسيحية دين سلام كامل ودين محبة وبها كثير من الحكم فى آياتها بالتالى احتمال انتشارها هى الاقوى من بين بقية المعتقدات والاديان

حسنا ريمون ساكمل قرأه الكتاب 
وشكرا لك على رغبتك فى المساعدة, واقدر لك هذا


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*

صدقني انت تجعلني اضحك ..

اسمعت في حياتك يا رجل عن شخصا امن بالبوذية لان بوذا ظهر له يوما ؟

هل قرأت مثلا عن تمثال لبوذا ينضح زيتا ؟

هل مرة سمعت ان بوذا استجاب لاحد و شفاه من مرضه ؟

فليؤمن بالبوذية من يريد ان يؤمن بها .. و ليذهب معها الي الجحيم فانا لا اهتم مطلقا يا عزيزي

و اذا كنت تري ان البوذية صوابا لماذا لا تذهب الي معبد بوذا تقدم له الصلوات ؟ لعله يسمعك

قلت لك من قبل ... انت تفكر و تسأل البشر مثلك .. 

لا تفعل هذا

تكلم مع الله .. اسأله ان يكشف لك عن ذاته ..

الله يسمع ...

و يمكنك التحدث معه ..

اسأله ..

فالله كشف عن ذاته لمسلمين سابقين "و تستطيع ان تري هذا في قسم الشهادات"

فاكيد سيكشف لك عن ذاته """"""هذا ان كنت تريد ان تعرفه فعلا و ليس لانك مجرد تريد الدخول في حوارات سفسطائية او بيزنطية علي غرار البيضة و لا الفرخة ايهما جاء اولا"""""

سلام المسيح معك ... و انا بتلك الكلمات انهي تواجدي في هذا الموضوع .. *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> قلت لك من قبل ... انت تفكر و تسأل البشر مثلك ..
> لا تفعل هذا
> تكلم مع الله .. اسأله ان يكشف لك عن ذاته ..
> الله يسمع ...
> ...



حسنا ريمون ساطلب من الله ان يرشدى لطريقه الصحيح 



> هذا ان كنت تريد ان تعرفه فعلا و ليس لانك مجرد تريد الدخول في حوارات سفسطائية او بيزنطية


بالتأكيد اريد الوصول الى الحقيقة فمن لا يريد معرفة الحقيقة وسبب وجوده فى هذا الكوكب 



> على غرار البيضة و لا الفرخة ايهما جاء اولا


يا لها من اسلوب حوار !! 

على اى حال اشكرك اخى العزيز على رغبتك فى المساعدة 
وغالبا انت على حق 
لن اجد اجوبة منطقية هنا او فى اى مكان آخر
ربما عقولنا البشرية محدودة لدرجة عدم قدرتنا على فهم طبيعة وحكمة الله 

اطلب اغلاق الموضوع 
وشكراً


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> صدقني انت تجعلني اضحك ..
> 
> اسمعت في حياتك يا رجل عن شخصا امن بالبوذية لان بوذا ظهر له يوما ؟
> 
> ...



اخى ريمون 
انت تتكلم كانى آمنت بالبوذية !!!
حاول التركيز اخى العزيز 
عندما تكلمت عن البوذية فهو مثال على ان ليس انتشار اعتقاد او دين معين هو مقياس لصحة هذا الدين

فالتراجع الحوار من بدايته


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

مافيش جواب ؟

طيب دعني اسألك سؤال .. كيف يفعل البشر الخطيئة ؟

 اوضح لك مثالا ..

لو افترضنا ان هناك قبيلة لم تسمع يوما عن الاديان .. و لا عن الله و لا عن اي شيء في العلم و لا الدين ..

هل خلقهم الله علي الصورة الاولية بلا خطيئة كما كان ادم و حواء ؟ ام انهم سيخطئون ؟

الن يزنوا و يسرقوا ؟

بالطبع سيفعلوا دون ان يعرفوا انه حرام لانهم لم يسمعوا عن الدين و لكنهم يفعلوا الخطيئة

شوف

الله خلق الانسان الاول "ادم و حواء" بلا خطيئة .. بدليل انهم لم يكونو يعرفوا انهم عريانين الا بعد ان وقعوا في الخطيئة ..

اذا لم يكن هناك خطيئة جدية .. فتلك القبيلة التي تكلمت عنها في بداية حديثي لن يفعلوا الشر و يكونو اطهار مثل ادم و حواء قبل الوقوع في الخطيئة

ان جئت لي بشخص بشري علي فطرته التي خلقه الله عليها لا يفعل الاثم منذ و لادته حتي مماته في اي ركن في اركان الدنيا ساعترف لك بان الخطية الجدية هي مجرد وهم ...

الخطيئة سكنت في الجنس البشري يا عزيزي عندما سقط ادم و حواء ..

اذا انت تري انه لا اجابة علي هذا السؤال فاذهب للمسلمون لانهم لا يعترفون بوجود الخطية الجدية اصلا .. بالتأكيد افكارك ستتماشي مع افكارهم .. و مبروك عليكم علمكم

سلام


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اخى العزيز ريمون 



> لو افترضنا ان هناك قبيلة لم تسمع يوما عن الاديان .. و لا عن الله و لا عن اي شيء في العلم و لا الدين ..
> هل خلقهم الله علي الصورة الاولية بلا خطيئة كما كان ادم و حواء ؟ ام انهم سيخطئون ؟
> الن يزنوا و يسرقوا ؟
> بالطبع سيفعلوا دون ان يعرفوا انه حرام لانهم لم يسمعوا عن الدين و لكنهم يفعلوا الخطيئة
> ...


اعتقد انك اجبت على السؤال الفرعى فى بداية الموضوع 


> هل طبيعة الخطية فى الانسان :
> 1- من لحظة خلقه قبل خروجه من الجنة  ؟
> ام
> 2 - بعد خروجه من الجنة ؟


واثبت ان الخطية فى الطبيعة الانسانية بسبب عدم سماع آدم وحواء لكلام الله 

فلتكمل جميلك وتحاول المشاركة برأيك فى السؤال الرئيسي :
ما ذنب الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء بتحمل مسؤلية خطأ ورثوه ؟

ولا تقل لى الفرخة والبيضة  فهذا هو السؤال الرئيسي 




> طيب دعني اسألك سؤال .. كيف يفعل البشر الخطيئة ؟



على حسب مفهوم الخطية بالنسبة لهم 
بمعنى
اذا كانت قبيلة فالزنا ليس خطية بالنسبة لاعتقادهم 
نحن المسيحيين الخطيئة هى عدم الالتزام بالوصايا العشر وبما امرنا به السيد المسيح




> اذا انت تري انه لا اجابة علي هذا السؤال فاذهب للمسلمون لانهم لا يعترفون بوجود الخطية الجدية اصلا .. بالتأكيد افكارك ستتماشي مع افكارهم .. و مبروك عليكم علمكم



ممممم .. مرة تقول اذهب الى البوذيين ومرة تقول اذهب الى المسلمين! ماذا بك يا اخى (اروح ارمى نفسى فى البحر علشان ترتاح  )
على اى حال من قال انى لم اسألهم بدافع الفضول 
وكان نفس السؤال 
لماذا عاقب الله كل نسل آدم وحواء فكان يكفى ان يعاقب آدم وحواء بنزولهم الى الارض ؟(على اعتبار ان الجنة ليس على الارض على حسب مفهوم الدين الاسلامى ) 
لماذا قبل الله بحياة نسل آدم وحواء على الارض رغم انهم لم يفعلو شىء هل هم ورثو خطية آدم ؟
وكان الرد المتوقع دائماً
هذة حكمة من عند الله انت تريد تعديل ما اراده الله , هذا كفر, انت ........ الفاظ لا استطيع ذكرها هنا  
هذا هو منطق الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## enass (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*لماذا هذا كله نحن نتناقش
والنقاش جميل جدا

الاخ هنا يسأل اسأله كل شخص طبيعي يسألها
ولكن الفرق بينه وبين غيره انه طرحها ولم يخاف*


----------



## geegoo (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اخي الحبيب
لماذا توارثنا الخطية الاولي؟ هذا سؤالك...ساحاول ان اجيب من ايماني و معرفتي القليلة..
الخطية الموروثة ليس من نتائجها بأي حال من الاحوال الفعل القسري للخطيئة..
اي ليس اجباريا علي اي انسان مولود من ادم ان يقع في الخطايا..
بدليل ان هابيل شهد له الله نفسه
" فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ" 

وهو ابن ادم مباشرة ..كان من الاولي ان يكون الاكثر تاثرا..
اذن ما هو الموروث؟
بالنسبة للحياة علي الارض ورثنا الميل للخطية..
هذا لم بكن موجودا في الطبيعة البشرية الاولي..
وطبيعي ان نرثه و حتي العلم اكد ذلك فالذي ينقل من الاباء ليس الصفات الجسدية فقط بل و كثير من الصفات  النفسية ..
و لكن مع هذا الميل ورثنا ايضا العقل.. و الضمير.. و حرية الارادة....
و هذا ما اتضح تماما في قصة الجيل الاول...قايين و هابيل.....
اما بالنسبة للحياة ما بعد الموت فكان ميراثنا بما اننا من نفس الذرية ان ندخل الجحيم و لا نعاين مجد الله....
و حتي هذا المصير كان مؤقتا ..فالله اعد خطة نجاة الانسان و رقد علي رجائها كل الابرار حتي مجيئى المسيح...
الم يكن من الممكن افناء ادم و حواء و خلق انسان جديد؟
خالق هذا الكون لا تقف امام قدرته حدود و لكن ..هل تري في هذا محبة من الله؟
الله الذي هو طاقة حب ازلية و ابدية....هل يفني ذرية باكملها؟
انا اب لطفلة عمرها سنتان و اؤكد لك _و اعتقد ان اباء كثيرين سيوافقوني_ انه لو كان هناك اختيار بين حياتي و حياتها ساختار حياتها بدون تردد..
فما بالك بالله خالقي و خالقها؟
و ما بالك بالله الذي خلق هذا الحب داخلنا؟
انه الكمال المطلق في كل صفاته.....
فبالتاكيد هو الكمال المطلق في الحب....
و هذه هي قصة البشرية مع الله يا حبيبي....
هي قصة حب................................


----------



## enass (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*قل لي اخي لماذا اذا ورثنا من اجدادنا المال والجاه 
لا نعترض على ذلك؟*


----------



## way2truth (7 مايو 2008)

لقد كتبت رد ا لك ولا ادرى لما حذفوه 
و هذا فى موضوع  ((( لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء )))
وقررت ان ارسل الرد اليك فى رساله خاصه ماداموا يحزفوا الردود التى لا تعجبهم
وارجوا ان تستمع الى ، واتمنى ان تقرأ  ردى بصدر رحب  و اكرر (( بصدر رحب )) 
لماذا ؟؟
لانك تبحث عن الحقيقه 
وقد رددت عليك بما يلى
1 ) لا يعاقب الله الانسان بجريرة احد اخر فكل انسان يتحمل ذنبه فقط   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْغِي رَبًّا وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلاَ تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلاَّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُم مَّرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ [164] ))  )) صدق الله العظيم  سورة الانعام 
2 ) ان الله غفور رحيم يغفر لمن يتوب اليه وقد غفر لادم خطيئته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُواْ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (36) فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (37) )) صدق الله العظيم  سورة البقرة
3) ان الله خلقنا اساسا مخيرين وليس مكلفين بمعنى ان لدينا حرية الاختيار بين ان نطيع الله ونؤمن به وبين ان نعصاه ونكفر به وهى ليست عملية سهلة بل هى شديدة الصعوبه   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَن يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنسَانُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُومًا جَهُولًا (72)  )) صدق الله العظيم سورة الاحزاب
4) ان مكان الاختبار هو الارض فمن نجح له الجنه ومن فشل فله النار واكرر مرة اخرى لتنتبه الارض  ،، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (30) )) صدق الله العظيم سورة البقرة
5 ) ان نتيجه الاختبار جنه او نار
6) ان الجنه التى كان فيها ادم لم تكن لنا ولم تكن هى جنه الخلود التى سيدخلها المؤمنون وانما كانت جنه خاصه لتدريب وتعريف لادم بان من اطاع الله وابتعد عن الشيطان  فقد فاز ومن عصى الله واستمع للشيطان فقد خسر ، تدريب عملى قبل ان يكون على الارض يتحمل نتيجه افعاله بمفرده ولتعريفه بالمهمه الاساسيه التى خلق من اجلها وهى الاختبار ولمزيد من التوضيح اقول لك ان وجود ادم فى جنه كان امر خاص به وليست لنا ، بمعنى اننا خلقنا فى الاصل للعيش فى الارض لنعمل عليها ونعبد الله باختيارنا وليس بالتكليف ،بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( وَيَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلاَ مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ [19] فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِن سَوْءَاتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ [20] وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ [21] فَدَلاَّهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَاتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ [22] قَالاَ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ [23] قَالَ اهْبِطُواْ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ [24] قَالَ فِيهَا تَحْيَوْنَ وَفِيهَا تَمُوتُونَ وَمِنْهَا تُخْرَجُونَ [25] يَا بَنِي آدَمَ قَدْ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ لِبَاسًا يُوَارِي سَوْءَاتِكُمْ وَرِيشًا وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَىَ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ ذَلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ [26] يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ [27] )) صدق الله العظيم   سورة الاعراف
7) ان الله لم يتركنا هكذا لنضل عن سبيله وليقل الكافرين لم نكن نعلم بان هناك اله ولذلك ارسل الينا الرسل لتعلمنا الطريق الحق وطريق الهداية
8) احزننى قولك بان الاسلام انتشر بالسيف وهذا ظلم ، واسالك سؤال لو كان انتشر بالسيف الم يكن الاسلام امتلئ بالمنافقين الخائفين من السيف ولانهار الاسلام سريعا خصوصا وان الجيوش الاسلاميه من المسلمين فقط ؟؟ فلماذا انتشر بهذه القوة ومازال يدخل الاسلام الكثيرون بدون سيف ولا جزيه !!!! و وصل لبلاد عظمى ( و المسيحية هى المسيطرة فيها  ) فى اوربا وامريكا فهل وصل الاسلام لامريكا واوربا بالسيف؟؟
9 ) الم تسال نفسك سؤال ماذا لو كان الاسلام حقا هو اخر الاديان السماوية وان الهجوم عليه وتشويهه  ليس الاهجوم تكرر مع كل الاديان السماوية 
10) احب ان اسمع ردك
وشكرا على وقتك


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

*هذا القسم ليس مخصصا الاسلاميات ..

انشر ما تريد في قسم الاسلاميات ..

لا اسلاميات هنا

ردك سيحذف*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> لماذا توارثنا الخطية الاولي؟ هذا سؤالك...ساحاول ان اجيب من ايماني و معرفتي القليلة..
> الخطية الموروثة ليس من نتائجها بأي حال من الاحوال الفعل القسري للخطيئة..
> اي ليس اجباريا علي اي انسان مولود من ادم ان يقع في الخطايا..
> بدليل ان هابيل شهد له الله نفسه
> ...



تريد ان تقول ان طبيعة الميل الى الخطية موجودة فى كل البشر بسبب خطية آدم وحواء ولكن يمكن السيطرة عليها كما فعل هابيل 



> و لكن مع هذا الميل ورثنا ايضا العقل.. و الضمير.. و حرية الارادة....


اختلف معك فى هذة النقطة 
لا يمكن وراثة الضمير فهى تتوقف على التربية 
ولا يمكن وراثة حرية الارادة فهى تتوقف على التربية والظروف الاجتماعية المحيطة به



> اما بالنسبة للحياة ما بعد الموت فكان ميراثنا بما اننا من نفس الذرية ان ندخل الجحيم و لا نعاين مجد الله....


سؤال الرئيسي مرتكز عن سبب وراثه هذة الخطية التى لم يرتكبها كل الاجيال التالية 
اليس من المفترض ان يخلق الانسان على الارض والصالح يذهب الى الجنة والغير صالح يذهب الى الجحيم ؟ لماذا خلق آدم وحواء من البداية فى الجنة ؟



> الم يكن من الممكن افناء ادم و حواء و خلق انسان جديد؟
> خالق هذا الكون لا تقف امام قدرته حدود و لكن ..هل تري في هذا محبة من الله؟
> الله الذي هو طاقة حب ازلية و ابدية....هل يفني ذرية باكملها؟


الافضل ان يفنى آدم وحواء وخلق انسان جديد بدل ان تنزل طبيعة الخطية على كل نسل آدم وحواء



> انا اب لطفلة عمرها سنتان و اؤكد لك _و اعتقد ان اباء كثيرين سيوافقوني_ انه لو كان هناك اختيار بين حياتي و حياتها ساختار حياتها بدون تردد..
> فما بالك بالله خالقي و خالقها؟
> و ما بالك بالله الذي خلق هذا الحب داخلنا؟
> انه الكمال المطلق في كل صفاته.....
> ...



اذا كان بالفعل يحبنا كما تقول لماذا وافق على توريثنا طبيعة الميل للخطية ولماذا يسمح بموت وتعذيب ابرياء فى مختلف بقاع العالم ما هى المحبة فى ذلك


هناك احتمال منطقى واحد حسب وجهت نظرى 
ان الله اراد تعليمنا منذ البدأ بالالتزام بالوصايا 
وكانت اول وصية هى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
ولكن لماذا نورث الميل لطبيعة الخطية ؟ ولماذا هناك الكثير من الاديان والاعتقادات على وجه الارض ؟ اليس عندما تختلف الشهود يكون دليل على عدم صدق القضية ؟

*
ولك منى كل احترام وتقدير *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

way2truth

قبل ان تتكلم عن الجنة والنار 
فللتكلم عن ما هى الجنة اساسا فى الاسلام
فلتتكلم عن الـ 1000 حورية (امرأة عذراء جميلة ) فى اليوم
وعن نهر الخمر 

قل لى 
عندما اذكر الناس والخمر ماذا يأتى فى بالك
نعم بالضبط الخمارة التى هى حرام على الارض 

قل لى هل تقبل ان اتزوج بنتك الطفلة عندما تصل الى عمر 9 سنوات, لا تقل لى ان محمدك له حكمة فى ذلك 


اطلب منك بكل آدب واحترام عدم التدخل فى هذا الموضوع  واكتفى بالرد على ما يقال على قرأنك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

way2truth

قبل ان تتكلم عن الجنة والنار 
فللتكلم عن ما هى الجنة اساسا فى الاسلام
فلتتكلم عن الـ 1000 حورية (امرأة عذراء جميلة ) فى اليوم
وعن نهر الخمر 

قل لى 
عندما اذكر النساء والخمر ماذا يأتى فى بالك
نعم بالضبط الخمارة التى هى حرام على الارض 

قل لى هل تقبل ان اتزوج بنتك الطفلة عندما تصل الى عمر 9 سنوات, لا تقل لى ان محمدك له حكمة فى ذلك 


اطلب منك بكل آدب واحترام عدم التدخل فى هذا الموضوع  واكتفى بالرد على ما يقال على قرأنك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> قل لي اخي لماذا اذا ورثنا من اجدادنا المال والجاه
> لا نعترض على ذلك؟


المال والجاة ليست شىء سىء بالعكس هى هبة من الوالدين


----------



## enass (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> المال والجاة ليست شىء سىء بالعكس هى هبة من الوالدين



*هذا ما اقصده لماذا نرضى فقط بالجميل ولا نرضى بعكسه
؟؟

فهت قصدي اخي؟*


----------



## انت الفادي (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> سؤال يحيرنى كثيراً
> 
> الله خلق آدم وحواء على كوكب الأرض وكانت جنة فى وقتها
> كانت قارة واحدة وبقية الارض محيط
> ...



*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم

عزيزي ExtreemFXTrader  يصعب علي فهم موقفك من هذا السؤال ليس لصعوبة السؤال.

عموما دعنا ندخل في الموضوع مباشرة.:

عندما خلق الله ادم و حواء خلقهم بدون خطية اي كيان لا يعرف الخطية.. 
او بمعني اخر كيان مستحق ان يعيش في الجنة لنقائه..
و لكن وقع ادم و حواء في اول خطية و هي خطية العصيان... و لكن لم يكن الاشكال في هذه الخطية بل الاشكال في ما ترتب عليه وقوعهم في هذه الخطية.

فأكلهم من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر غيرت من طبيعتهم فأصبح كأنسان يعرف ما هو الخير و ما هو الشر.. او بمعني اخر اصبح يعرف ما هو الشر.. ليس معرفة فقط بل دخلت الخطية في كيانه.

اذن فالله لا يحاسب الابناء علي ما فعله الاباء بل يحاسب الابناء علي ما فعلوه هم بنفسهم 

فنجد الانسان يكذب دون ان يعلمه احد الكذب.. او يكره دون ان يعلمه احد الكره.. و الي اخره من الشرور.

و توضيحا للنقطة التي انت لم تفهمها علي حسب سؤالك اننا يمكننا ان نعلم ابنائنا و نربيهم حتي لا يقعوا في الشر... هذا شئ جميل و هذا ما يطلبه منا الله ان نتعلمه نحن اولا ثم نعلمه لاولادنا.. و هذا ما اعطاه لنا الله في الكتاب المقدس.. و يكفي اننا نعرف ان الله علمنا في الوصايا العشر ان نترك الخطية بأن قال مثلا لا تكذب فلو كان الله يريد ان يعاقبنا و انتهي لما كان اعطانا هذه الوصايا.. و لكن من حبه لنا و رغبته في ان نخلص جميعا و ان نعود الي الفردوس ارانا طيف نخلص و اي طريق نسلك..فهو لن يفرض علينا في يوما من الايام شيئا بل هو يعطينا الخيار .. يعطينا التعليم و يترك لنا الخيار في ان نتبع هذا التعليم و نخلص او نبتعد عنه و نهلك..و بذلك يكون الانسان بلا عزر..كما قال الكتاب المقدس انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان.


و لكن بالرغم من ان ابائنا قد علمونا ان لا نكذب فنحن ماذلنا نكذب.. بالرغم من ان ابائنا علمونا ان لا نكره فماذلنا نكره .. و الي اخره من الشرور..
فالعيب ليس في التربية او ما شابه بل العيب فينا نحن كبشر بعد ان تلوثت بشريتنا و امتزجت بالخطية..

اما ظنك بأن الله يعاقبنا علي ما فعله ادم و حواء فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ.. الله لا يعاقبنا علي ما فعلوه ادم و حواء  بل يعاقب كل انسان علي حسب اعماله.

صدقني شعرت من كلامك ان ما فهمته انت ان الله واقف لنا بالمرصادفي انتظار ان يعاقبنا..
لو كان كذلك لما كان ارسل انبياء و لما كان تجسد و فدانا حتي نخلص.

ارجوا ان اكون اجبت علي سؤالك 
مع تحياتي.*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> هذا ما اقصده لماذا نرضى فقط بالجميل ولا نرضى بعكسه
> ؟؟
> 
> فهت قصدي اخي؟



اختى العزيزة ايناس
انا لا اعترض ولكن اريد فقط فهم ما يحدث ليس اكثر


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

اخى (انت الفادى) :


> *عندما خلق الله ادم و حواء خلقهم بدون خطية اي كيان لا يعرف الخطية.. *
> *او بمعني اخر كيان مستحق ان يعيش في الجنة لنقائه..*
> *و لكن وقع ادم و حواء في اول خطية و هي خطية العصيان... و لكن لم يكن الاشكال في هذه الخطية بل الاشكال في ما ترتب عليه وقوعهم في هذه الخطية.*


آدم وحواء عند خلقهم كانو كيان لا يعرف الخطية 



> *فأكلهم من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر غيرت من طبيعتهم فأصبح كأنسان يعرف ما هو الخير و ما هو الشر.. او بمعني اخر اصبح يعرف ما هو الشر.. ليس معرفة فقط بل دخلت الخطية في كيانه.*


بعد العصيان اصبحو يعرفون الشر وارتكاب الخطية
وخرجو من الجنة



> و توضيحا للنقطة التي انت لم تفهمها علي حسب سؤالك اننا يمكننا ان نعلم ابنائنا و نربيهم حتي لا يقعوا في الشر... هذا شئ جميل و هذا ما يطلبه منا الله ان نتعلمه نحن اولا ثم نعلمه لاولادنا.. و هذا ما اعطاه لنا الله في الكتاب المقدس.. و يكفي اننا نعرف ان الله علمنا في الوصايا العشر ان نترك الخطية بأن قال مثلا لا تكذب فلو كان الله يريد ان يعاقبنا و انتهي لما كان اعطانا هذه الوصايا.. و لكن من حبه لنا و رغبته في ان نخلص جميعا و ان نعود الي الفردوس ارانا طيف نخلص و اي طريق نسلك..فهو لن يفرض علينا في يوما من الايام شيئا بل هو يعطينا الخيار .. يعطينا التعليم و يترك لنا الخيار في ان نتبع هذا التعليم و نخلص او نبتعد عنه و نهلك..و بذلك يكون الانسان بلا عزر..كما قال الكتاب المقدس انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان.
> و لكن بالرغم من ان ابائنا قد علمونا ان لا نكذب فنحن ماذلنا نكذب.. بالرغم من ان ابائنا علمونا ان لا نكره فماذلنا نكره .. و الي اخره من الشرور..
> فالعيب ليس في التربية او ما شابه بل العيب فينا نحن كبشر بعد ان تلوثت بشريتنا و امتزجت بالخطية..


تريد ان تقول ان التربية فقط لن تبقى الانسان بلا خطية وان الخطية طبيعة انسانية موروثة من آدم وحواء بعد معصيته

وأن الأنسان يعاقب او يكافىء على حسب عمله
*هذا هو المفترض وليس لدى اى اعتراض على هذا ولكن لماذا آدم وحواء خلقو بلا خطية فى البدأ ؟ ما الحكمة فى ذلك ؟ لماذا لم يخلق الانسان على الأرض والصالح يذهب الى الجنة والانسان الخاطىء يذهب الى الجحيم ؟ لماذا الاجيال التالية لم تخلق بلا خطية مثل آدم ؟*




> اما ظنك بأن الله يعاقبنا علي ما فعله ادم و حواء فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ.. الله لا يعاقبنا علي ما فعلوه ادم و حواء بل يعاقب كل انسان علي حسب اعماله.
> 
> صدقني شعرت من كلامك ان ما فهمته انت ان الله واقف لنا بالمرصاد في انتظار ان يعاقبنا..
> لو كان كذلك لما كان ارسل انبياء و لما كان تجسد و فدانا حتي نخلص.



لا ليس هذا هو المقصود 




> *عزيزي Extreemfxtrader يصعب علي فهم موقفك من هذا السؤال ليس لصعوبة السؤال.*


 

لتوضيح السؤال :
*لماذا آدم وحواء خلقو بلا خطية فى البدأ ؟ ما الحكمة فى ذلك ؟ لماذا لم يخلق الانسان على الأرض والصالح يذهب الى الجنة والانسان الخاطىء يذهب الى الجحيم ؟ لماذا الاجيال التالية لم تخلق بلا خطية مثل آدم ؟*


----------



## enass (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

[/color][/size]
*لماذا آدم وحواء خلقو بلا خطية فى البدأ ؟ ما الحكمة فى ذلك ؟ لماذا لم يخلق الانسان على الأرض والصالح يذهب الى الجنة والانسان الخاطىء يذهب الى الجحيم ؟ لماذا الاجيال التالية لم تخلق بلا خطية مثل آدم ؟*




*ربما اردا الله ان يعرفنا مدى عدله معنا واراد ان يختبر مدى طاعة الانسان*
*اعطى هذه الفرصة لادم وحوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوه ولم يطعوه...*








[/quote]


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> ربما اردا الله ان يعرفنا مدى عدله معنا واراد ان يختبر مدى طاعة الانسان
> اعطى هذه الفرصة لادم وحوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوه ولم يطعوه...


الاخت العزيزة ايناس 
الله اراد ان يختبر مدى طاعة الانسان, وآدم وحواء فشلو لماذا بقية نسل آدم وحواء خرجو من الجنة لماذا لم يطبق عليهم نفس الاختبار 

اعتقد اننا سندور فى حلقة مفرغة بدون الوصول الى نتيجة واضحة ومقنعة 

ما توصلت الية من كل هذا الموضوع ان :
- اختبار الاكل من شجرة الخير والشر هى اول وصية من الله الى البشرية وهى لتدريب الانسان على تنفيذ والالتزام بالوصايا 
- جميعنا بنا طبيعة الميل للخطية, ويمكن التقليل من فعل الخطية كلما اقتربنا من الله

اعلم ان هناك خالق وانا متأكد من هذا 
واعلم ان المسيحية هى الأقرب الى الصواب من بين جميع الاديان على الأرض

وانا لا اعترض وحاشا لى ان اعترض فانا مجرد مخلوق بشرى يحاول فهم ما يجرى حوله ليس اكثر

غالبا منطقنا البشرى مازال محدود 

كل ما سأفعله الان هو ان اصلى 
مرة 
واثنين
وثلاثة 
واربعة 
و...... حتى يسمع الله صوتى 
واذا استجاب لى الله, حياتى بكاملها ستكون له 


اطلب اغلاق الموضوع ... ليس لتقصير منكم فى الرد بل لان السؤال لا يتعلق باللاهوت .


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

+

سلام ونعمة 


الاخوة الاحباء 

سامحوني لانى لم أقرأ كل المشاركات ، فلو جاء كلامي مكرر لكلام سابق فأرجوا ان تسامحوني

الاخ الحبيب ExtreemFXTrader

فى البداية هناك قاعدة يجب أن تعلمها جيداً .. هذه القاعدة تقول أن الانسان يحاسب بخطاياه فقط و ليس بخطايا أجداده او أباءه .. 

فلماذا عاقب الله الجنس البشري عندما أخطأ آدم ؟ .. الله لم يعاقب الجنس البشري .. الله لم يعاقبه حتى هذه اللحظة ، فلو كان هناك عقاب فما هو هذا العقاب ؟؟؟ لم نقرأ او نسمع أو نرى عن اى عقاب حدث للجنس البشري بشكل عام ... بل لان الله عادل و عدله مطلق تماما ، لم يشأ أن يهلك آدم ( و بالتبعية طبعا الجنس البشري كله ) لم يشأ ان يهلكه لان عصاه و خالف كلامه .. بل نجد العكس تماماً .. كان عقاب الله لآدم وحده هو الطرد من الجنة .. اى الطرد من حضرة الله .. اى الطرد من وجود الله .. اى ان الله خرج من حياته .. الطرد من الجنة له تفاسير روحية كثيرة جدا .. و هذه التفاسير الروحية هى ما نلمسها فى حياتنا الان .. اليبس اننا نخطىء كل يوم ؟ الم نرتكب كل الشرور و مازلنا نرتكبها كل يوم ؟ اليس الجنس البشري قد فسد ؟ الا نجد فى كل مكان اهوال و حروب و مجاعات و اوبئة و زلازل و براكين و قتال و نفاق و سكر و زنى و كذب و خداع ، الا تجد انت اخى فى هذا العالم الذى تعيش انت فيه كل هذه الامور ؟؟ اذا .................... الجنس البشري ....................... أخطأ ... حدث (( خلل ) فى طبيعته ... فطبيعة آدم تشرخت ، و فقدت رونقها .... و جمالها ... و نقاءها .... و بالتبعية كل المولودين من آدم و حواء صاروا كذلك .. لان الطبيعة واحده ... هى (( الطبيعة الانسانية )) .... فنجد فينا من يميل (( بطبعه )) الى الخطية ... حتى لو كان انسان بار .. نجده يحارب من الخطية بوحشية و شراسة ..... و نجدفكره احيانا يميل للخطية .. على الاقل يفكر فيها ولو لجزء من الثانية ............ هذا الجزء من الثانية لم يكن موجود فى طبيعة ادم فى البداية ... ادم كان يعرف الخير فقط .. الخير فقط .. كانت طبيعته ترفض الشر بل طبيعته لا تعلم ما هو الشر ..... يعنى لو جيت تقوله كذب يقولك يعنى ايه كذب ! .... فنجد ان الله بكل الحب .. و (( العدل )) ... العدل فى انه لابد ان يعاقب الانسان على خطيئته الكُبرى فى حق الله تبارك إسمه ... و لكن الله رحوم و يحب الانسان و الا فلماذا خلقه ؟!!!!! .. اليس الله كان يعلم ان ادم سيخطىء ؟؟!! .. كان يعلم بالطبع .. و لكن الله لم يشأ ان يحرم آدم من نعمة الوجود .. و الا لصار الله اناني و غير عادل - حاشا - و لكن من كان سيحكم على الله انه غير عادل لو لم ينشأ الجنس البشري ؟؟؟ ... الله بذاته هو مقياس لتصرفاته و سلوكه إن جاز التعبير ان نقول ( تصرفات و سلوك ) .. الله فقط هو الحكم على ذاته تبارك إسمه .. و كان لا يقبل بالطبع ان لا يخلق ذلك الكائن البشري الذى هو موجود فى فكره منذ البدء فلا توجد فكره او عمل مستحدث على الله ، فالانسان موجود فى خطة الله منذ الازل .. و لم يشأ تبارك اسمه ان يمنع عن الانسان نعمة الحياة معه و التعبير عن شعوره سواء بالايجاب او السلب .. هذا من عدل الله ... عدل الله المطلق .. فصعب عليك و على انا و على العالم كله ان يستطيع ان يصف كيف يفكر الله و كيف يتأمل فى هذا او ذاك و صعب جدا ان نجد الفاظ تستطيع ان تعبر عن الله عندما نتحدث عنه ........... انه كائن ابدى ازلى سرمدى لا يُرى فى لاهوته و لكن الابن خبر عنه ... 

فآدم أخطأ ---------->> ففسدت طبيعته ----- >>> طُرد من الجنة منذ أكثر من سبعة الاف سنة ( تقريباً ) ---- >> أنجب أطفال من نفس طبيته التى سقطت و فسدت ------ >> الله لم يعاقبهم على طبيعتهم التى فسدت بدليل نزوله من علو مجده و صار انسان مثلنا و تحمل الالم و اللعنة كي يعيد الجنس البشري الى طبيعته الاولى من خلا لاسرار الكنيسة التى وضعها لنا ------->> الانسان مازال يخطىء و الله لم يعاقبه حتى الان بل بالعكس ------ >> الانسان مازال يخطىء و مات فى الخطية ---------- >> *هنا يأتى عقاب الله* ...* ليس على خطية آدم لان الله هو حملها عنا* .. *و لكن عن خطايا الانسان التى اقترفها فى حياته* 


اتمنى ان اكون قد اوضحت قليلاً

لى عودة انا اراد المسيح له المجد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / ExtreemFXTrader 
+++ تصالح مع الله ، وحينئذ ستفهم بكل سهولة .
++++ فى مرة ، سأل أحد الشباب ، عشرات الأسئلة ، للمتنيح الأنبا إغريغوريوس ، وكان لا يكف عن الإنتقال من سؤال لآخر ، فقال له الأنب غريغوريوس : أنت متخاصم مع الله ، أنت زعلان منه ، ولو أجبنا عن مئات الأسئلة ، فستظل تبحث عن أسئلة أخرى ، لكى تبرر بها مخاصمتك لله .
+++ تصالح مع الله ، فتجد الإجابات حاضرة عندك .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*



> الأخ الفاضل / Extreemfxtrader
> +++ تصالح مع الله ، وحينئذ ستفهم بكل سهولة .
> ++++ فى مرة ، سأل أحد الشباب ، عشرات الأسئلة ، للمتنيح الأنبا إغريغوريوس ، وكان لا يكف عن الإنتقال من سؤال لآخر ، فقال له الأنب غريغوريوس : أنت متخاصم مع الله ، أنت زعلان منه ، ولو أجبنا عن مئات الأسئلة ، فستظل تبحث عن أسئلة أخرى ، لكى تبرر بها مخاصمتك لله .
> +++ تصالح مع الله ، فتجد الإجابات حاضرة عندك .


عندك حق 
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

الأخ الحبيب / ExtreemFXTrader 
++++ صلوات القديسين ، التى تقتدر كثيراً فى فعلها ، تكون معك .
++++ [ *مَنْ يُقْبــــِلْ إِلَيَّ ، لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً *] يو 6: 37


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

آدم وحواء لم يسمعو الكلام ويجب عليهم العقاب , لماذا كل البشر يتحملون نفس عقاب آدم وحواء 




اريد ان افسر شئ 
لماذا كلنا معاقبون 
نحن نعاقب لاننا نعمل نفس الخطيئة التي عملها ابائنا اي ادم وحواء اي اكل من شجرة التفاح الذي معناه اكبر مما تتصور 
فاذا هل تتصور نستحق العقاب ام لا ????????????????​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا الله يعاقب كل الاجيال التالية لآدم وحواء ؟*

الأخ الحبيب / amjad-ri 
++++ رجاء محبة ، أن تراجع الردود السابقة ،وأهلاً وسهلاً بك .


----------

